# Angels and Demons Review



## HippoHead (Mar 7, 2008)

Angels and Demons Review​
Angels and Demons is a bestselling mystery novel by Dan Brown. It Introduces the character Robert Langdon - who is also the principal character of Brown's later, better-known, more controversial novel The Da Vinci Code. It also shares many elements with the better known novel, such as conspiracies of secret societies, a single day time frame and the Roman Catholic Church. The story involves a conflict between an ancient group, the _Illuminati_, and the Roman Catholic Church.

The basic plot is a classic race against time to find a hidden bomb and hunt down a serial killer in Rome. As its backdrop, the book debates the question about which is to be trusted - science or religion. It shows how the Vatican works as the plot to blow it up is uncovered during the conclave, revealing hidden secrets and mysteries as the story unfolds.

The story is a definite thriller but also contains many touching moments that are not usually found in such books. For example, the part when the Camerlengo realises who he is, and who his father is - is an especially touching moment. Then, being unable to live with the actions he has done, kills himself (after making a long and emotional speech to the cardinals.) He is then interred next to his father, his master, the Pope. 

A plot weakness is the plot behind the antimatter - a plan to blow a building up. Hardly original, however, through the masses of information that Brown puts into his novel, originality is there. Another weakness would be the James Bond type plot with Langdon and the girl of the book, Vittoria. This theme was followed in The Da Vinci Code, and in my opinion, that story line is quite cheesy and predictable. 

I read The Da Vinci Code first, before Angels and Demons, and it in no way impeded my enjoyment of this book. There is no back story/ongoing story of any great detail to the book in them, so it does not matter what order you read them. 

Surprisingly i found Angels and Demons a better book than his wider acclaimed book, the Da Vinci Code. 

If you choose to read this book it will prove to be a highly addictive read, and is one of those books you will miss your favourite television programme for. The amount of enjoyment I got from this book was massive and I highly recommend it. The way Brown interweaves fact with fiction is something he excels at. And the reader will be left wanting to find out more information about the secretive group: The Illuminati.

A film is being made for release in 2009, unfortunately with Tom Hanks playing the lead Langdon. I assure you that the film will not meet the expectations made from the book. I will eat my hat if the film surpasses, or even meets the books standard. 

This book is a must read, and definitely one for the book shelf.


----------



## Retral (Mar 7, 2008)

I must ask... how many pages are in this book?


----------



## Irish_dude (Mar 7, 2008)

Retral said:


> I must ask... how many pages are in this book?



Mate, thats a beautifully random question!


----------



## Sam (Mar 7, 2008)

Retral said:


> I must ask... how many pages are in this book?



That depends on which version of _Angels and Demons _you own. The hardback version has 570. It's also a great read. 

Sam.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Mar 7, 2008)

Definitely better than Davinci.  Still total bullshit and poorly written, but I did enjoy the story and you're right, very addictive.  It's on my bookshelf.  I've actually read it twice.


----------



## smilinghelps (Mar 7, 2008)

I liked it much more than DaVinci Code. Malone, I don't understand why people read a book more than once, you already know what happens--what gives?


----------



## Sam (Mar 7, 2008)

I've read one book about ten times. It's not about knowing the story, it's about learning different things every time you read it. Besides, most people forget pretty much everything about a novel a few months after they've read it. 

Sam.


----------



## smilinghelps (Mar 7, 2008)

I forget a novel after I close the back cover.  I guess I understand that, I just can't bring myself to do it. If I pick up a book that I've forgotten I've read and realize it a few pages in, I think, "Oh...this is that one when...blah blah blah." and I can't read it.  I rarely see a movie over and over either--knowing what happens kind of kills it for me.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 7, 2008)

I read many of my favorite books over again.  If I read them simply because I wanted to know what happened next, well, they wouldn't be my favorite books, would they?


----------



## Tiamat (Mar 10, 2008)

I always read books more than once.  If they're good.  I've only read Angles & Demons once, but I'd definitely read it again.  I agree that it's profoundly better than Da Vinci Code.

I think it was Sam up there that said it's not about knowing what happens, it's about discovering new things.  He's absolutely right.  A lot of what you take from a book depends on your own experiences and your mood/mindset while you're reading, so basically that means, that even a book you've read 10 times will still hold something new for you if you pick it up again some time down the line.


----------



## Sam (Mar 10, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> I always read books more than once.  If they're good.  I've only read Angles & Demons once, but I'd definitely read it again.  I agree that it's profoundly better than Da Vinci Code.
> 
> I think it was Sam up there that said it's not about knowing what happens, it's about discovering new things.  He's absolutely right.  A lot of what you take from a book depends on your own experiences and your mood/mindset while you're reading, so basically that means, that even a book you've read 10 times will still hold something new for you if you pick it up again some time down the line.



I think that, no matter how many times you've read a book, or if you know it inside out, you still find something new when you read it again - a new word, a new way to phrase a sentence, a new thought for work of your own. It's always good to read a novel at least twice. 

I've read 'Without Remorse' and 'Clear and Present Danger' by Tom Clancy possibly ten times each. 

Sam.


----------



## dead_soul (Mar 11, 2008)

I liked the book, but I sensed he was making up a whole new history for the real, which I didn't really like. He mentioned that the eye above the Egyptian pyramid meant to be a sign for the not belief in god, which is not true at all. And many other aspects, but sorry I don't remember them now because I read the book two years ago.

I know it's a fiction work, but sometimes the author has to stand on real facts unless if he was writing fantasy. At least, that's only me.


----------



## Shortbanshee (Mar 26, 2008)

I loved angels and demons, but didn't get any of his other books and really don't understand how da vinci code is more widely known and better rated.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Mar 30, 2008)

Like you Hippohead I read the Da Vinchi Code first then read Angels and Demons. I thought they were both very good, though I would say I enjoyed A&D more because it hadn't been hyped to death like T.D.V.C. I think Dan Brown is pretty clever - a lot of people slate him for his success but he knows how to pull in readership

I have to agree with you Sam - I also tend to read some books more than once. Sense and Sensibility is a book I read every summer - I learn something knew about a character or notice some little thing that makes the story a little fresher.

I heard ages ago that Dan Brown is writting his next book in the series around some period in American history. This should be an interesting read since the other two have been focused heavily on religion.

Haven't read Digital Fortress yet.

Also liked Deception Point


----------



## Lilium (Apr 2, 2008)

I read DaVinci Code first, and I absolutely adored it. Then I read Angels and Demons, and I was actually gasping out-loud at some of the stuff in there. I then read Deception Point, starting it without much enthusiasm since I already had my heart set on Digital Fortress, but I grew to really enjoy the book. I finally got my hands on Digital Fortress, and it wasn't really what I was expecting, but I enjoyed it nevertheless. I don't know if I can choose a favourite, since they all hold something different for me. 

**sigh** I can't wait for the next one to come out. I've been told it's going to be called 'The Soloman Key' where Robert Langdon (Is that his name? I've completely forgotten, but the main in Da Vinci) but I looked on his website and there was nothing at all on there, so I'm not too sure.


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 16, 2008)

I read Angels and Demons years ago before the Da Vinci Code came out and like most everyone else, I thought it was an excellent book. I never read the Da Vinci Code so I can't compare it. It became too popular before I had a chance to read it and I'm weird like that. I've also never read Harry Potter.


----------



## safara duff (Apr 17, 2008)

For me Angels and Demons was one of the intelligent novel I've ever read. I admire Dan Brown for having a creative mind. He has the power to make every scenes as if it was really happen in real life.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 21, 2008)

Looks like I better check this one out!


----------



## Dan (Sep 4, 2008)

I have no idea how anyone can think Dan Brown's works are entertaining, clever, suspenseful, original, written well, or realistic in the slightest. I honestly don't.

I'm a popular fiction kind of reader, but his stuff is abysmal. And yes, I've read _The DaVinci Code, Angels and Demons, _and_ Digital Fortress_, so it's not like I read two chapters and just gave up.


----------



## Akumu (Sep 8, 2008)

"The DaVinci Code" is like reading an Idiot's Guide to "Holy Blood, Holy Grail".

"Angels & Demons" is original and yet after reading it, you conclude it is idiotic nonetheless. The style has all the intricacies of Danielle Steele or a Wall-Mart catalogue.

Mr. Brown should drop the pen and pick up a shovel.


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2008)

Akumu said:


> "The DaVinci Code" is like reading an Idiot's Guide to "Holy Blood, Holy Grail".
> 
> "Angels & Demons" is original and yet after reading it, you conclude it is idiotic nonetheless. The style has all the intricacies of Danielle Steele or a Wall-Mart catalogue.
> 
> Mr. Brown should drop the pen and pick up a shovel.



Yeah? Tell that to the millions and millions of pounds he's made from the Da Vinci code.


----------



## Akumu (Sep 8, 2008)

I really don't see how financial validation is in any way indicative of artistic value.

Would that mean J.K. Rowling is an objectively better author than James Joyce?


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2008)

You said he should put his pen down and pick up a shovel. Millions of pounds in the bank and a legion of followers who buy anything he writes tells you otherwise. 

He's not the best writer in the world. He is a very _smart_ writer, however, because he wrote a book that appealed to most of the world.


----------



## Akumu (Sep 9, 2008)

lol. He should drop the pen for literature's sake, not his own. I'm neither Mr. Brown, his mother, nor his agent, so I find his bank account to be a perfectly immaterial argument in the debate about whether or not he should resume writing.


----------



## Sam (Sep 9, 2008)

Considering that the Da Vinci Code has been translated into almost every language in the world, and the fact that his first books sold more after he'd written it, I would be inclined to think that someone thinks he is a marketable writer. After all, it's not about how well you write the book that helps you sell it, it's how well you market it. 

He's not the best writer. Neither is JK Rowling. Both of them, however, are laughing all the way to the bank. 

PS: I thought Angels and Demons was a very good book.


----------

